# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه قسم خاص بالشبكات الوطنية للإتصالات المغربية(Sim card) قسم انوي (inwi)  |||||||| اخر عروض إنوي = Inwi  ||||||||

## TIGER_GSM

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* *اهلا وسهلا بكم إخواني اخواتي محبي منتدى
4GSMMAROC*  **    *سعيا منا و ضمن الخطة التطويرية للرقي بمنتدانا الحبيب*  *تم إنطلاق فورفي جديد 'بلاك' = 'BLACK'* ** *مـع تسبيق إبتداء من 450 درهم* **

----------


## TIGER_GSM

السلام عليكم إخواني الكرام  * 20 درهم* 
إلى بغيتي  ساعة+20 درهم رصيد مجاني   ركب نجمة1  وهو المقصود ب ساعة حرة  إلى بغيتي نصف ساعة+20 درهم رصيد مجاني +100 ميساج ركب نجمة2 وهو المقصود ب برية و التيليفون ************ * 30 درهم  *     إلى بغيتي ساعة و نصف +30 درهم رصيد مجاني ركب نجمة1  إلى بغيتي ساعة  +30 درهم رصيد مجاني +200 ميساج ركب  نجمة2 *********** * 50 درهم  *     إلى بغيتي ساعتتين و نصف +100 درهم رصيد مجاني ركب نجمة1    إلى بغيتي ساعة و نصف +100 درهم رصيد مجاني +300 ميساج   ركب  نجمة2 ****** * عرض دولي  *  20 درهم    إلى بغيتي 15 دقيقة +20 درهم  رصيد مجاني ركب نجمة3 30درهم   إلى بغيتي  30دقيقة +30درهم  رصيد مجاني ركب نجمة3 50درهم    إلى بغيتي  50دقيقة +50درهم  رصيد مجاني ركب نجمة3 الكل صالح نحو كل من إسبانيا.فرنسا إطاليا. بلجيكا.إنكلترا .وكندا ******** لأصحاب  الديلير  الطريقة العادية  فقط أضف رمز  العرض الذي يريده الزبون في آخر العملية ثم دياز  يعني  نجمة139نجمة..  069911 نجمة المبلغ  رقم العرض ثم دياز 
للمزيد من المعلومات يرجى التوجه لصحيفة إنوي  لن يتم اجابة أحد هنا

----------


## TIGER_GSM

** *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته* *تحية حارة لجميع الأعضاء و مشرفي منتدى* *4gsmmaroc* **  **  *خصصت إنوي لهذا الأسبوع لجميع زبناءها المسجلين بكلوب إنوي* 100 اسمس نحو الهواتف الوطنية    *للاستفادة بالنسبة للمسجلين الدخول عبر الموقع**الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *ثم الضغظ على* *Profiter de ce cadeau* *في انتظار الجديد* *تقبلوا تحياتي الحارة*   **

----------


## TIGER_GSM

** *اهلا وسهلا بكم إخواني اخواتي محبي منتدى 4gsmmaroc* *عودة عرض ساعة حرة ☺* *رشارج 50 درهم = 3H و 100 درهم* *رشارج 30 درهم = 2H و 30 درهم* *كود*1* ** *العرض يـوم الثلاثاء 21/05/2013*

----------


## TIGER_GSM

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى وبركاته   اعلنت انوي قبل قليل عن عرض في رمضان المبارك ويمكنك اختيار احد الخيارين  :Smile:  20 درهم = 20 درهم +  1 ساعة ونصف يمكنك استعمالها في الصباح او المساء 20 درهم = ساعة يمكنك استعمالها 24/24 ساعة

----------

